# upcoming R/I academies



## Danny75 (May 24, 2006)

Are there any R/I academies starting this summer? I am about to send in an application for the foxboro one this fall. Does anyone know of any other academies on the south shore?

Thanks


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Danny75 said:


> Are there any R/I academies starting this summer? I am about to send in an application for the foxboro one this fall. Does anyone know of any other academies on the south shore?
> 
> Thanks


Check the MPTC website for a list: http://www.mass.gov/mptc/reserveschedule.htm


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I know there is a R/I in Boylston staring on Sept 11.


----------

